# Tech support



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

tech support goes all the way back to the days of the cavemen, A recently discovered transcript of a tech call follows:

[drums] boom boom boom boom boom (the rest will be translated)

Groog: Fire Support, this Groog
Lorto: Me Lorto, Fire not work
Groog: What You mean, Fire not work.
Lorto: Yesterday fire, Today no fire.
Groog: You have stone?
Lorto: Uhg!
Groog: You have Flint?
Lorto: Uhg Uhg!
Groog: You take flint, strike stone, make spark?
Lorto: Nuhg. strike stone, no get spark
Groog: what you change??
Lorto: Me change nothing, yesterday Fire, today no fire.
Groog: You sure you change nothing??
Lorto: well, maybe me change one thing.. Stone Hot, burn Lorto Hand, Me soak Stone in stream, make cool.
Groog: (Grabs club, heads to Lorto's cave)


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Gonna take Groog a while, what with having to walk from India! By the time he gets to the customer, the problem will have resolved itself from the wind!



curt8403 said:


> tech support goes all the way back to the days of the cavemen, A recently discovered transcript of a tech call follows:
> 
> [drums] boom boom boom boom boom (the rest will be translated)
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm going to tell Lorto to *DUCK!!!*


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I'm going to tell Lorto to *DUCK!!!*


*Quack!*


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> *Quack!*


:kickbutt:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> :kickbutt:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> *Quack!*


Sorry, but this isn't a duck


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

jajajaja amazing!!! ohhh that groog is the law


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Could be worse, you could always be manning the Internet Helpdesk.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Could be worse, you could always be manning the Internet Helpdesk.


Now THAT was frak'n hilarious!!!!


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Now THAT was frak'n hilarious!!!!


That skit reminds me of some of Bob Newharts early routines. My favorite was "Sir Walter Raleigh and the great tobacco industry"


----------

